# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصريح كابتن الجلافيط لقناة الهلال 2030

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مبااااااااااااااااالغة يا ابوحميد .. اللهم اجعل صفرهم ابدياً ....
وكل سنة وانت بالف خير .. والعفو يا حبيب ..
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

مبااااااااااااااااالغة يا ابوحميد .. اللهم اجعل صفرهم ابدياً ....
وكل سنة وانت بالف خير .. والعفو يا حبيب ..




وانت بألف خير  ويحقق امنياتك

*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله روعة روعة روعة يا ابو حميد 

كل سنة والجلافيييييييييط قابعين في صفرهم الدولي 



                 تخريمة : 


كل سنة وانت طيب وربنا يحقق امانيك
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*طلع من الشيخ قارورة تصريح بخصوص رشاوي الحكام
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله روعة روعة روعة يا ابو حميد 

كل سنة والجلافيييييييييط قابعين في صفرهم الدولي 



                 تخريمة : 


كل سنة وانت طيب وربنا يحقق امانيك



قابعين ساى................ قابعين الساهلة دى ؟؟؟
نحن دايرنهم ينصهروا مع الصفر يكون جزء منو عديل

وكل سنة وانت طيب كمان 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

طلع من الشيخ قارورة تصريح بخصوص رشاوي الحكام



لسة ما طلع لكن نوعدك 

*

----------


## Deimos

*هههههههههههههاي

حلوة galfoot tv

مشكور يا فنان ...

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

هههههههههههههاي

حلوة galfoot tv

مشكور يا فنان ...




تسلم عبد العزيز 
هى galfoot tv
ذاتها ما لامين فيها
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههه
والله مبالغه
كل عام وانت بخير ياغالي
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههه
والله مبالغه
كل عام وانت بخير ياغالي




وانت بألف خير يا مرتضى

تسلم
 
*

----------

